# Acer Nitro XF272UP



## Delanary (12. Juni 2019)

Guten Tag,

hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Acer Nitro XF272UP gemacht?
Ich bin auf der suche nach einem 27 Zoll, WQHD, 144hz, TN -Monitor und ich finde dieser hört sich sehr gut an. Leider habe ich keinerlei Tests oder Produktbewertungen finden können.  
Den Dell S2719DGF habe ich schon mal getestet, aber der hatte bei mir eine sehr ungleichmäßige Ausleuchtung und die Farben waren recht schwach. 
IPS oder Va will ich nicht wegen Ghosting, da Ich sehr viele Shooter spiele.

Würde mich freuen wenn jemand etwas berichten könnte.

MfG
Delanary


----------



## JoM79 (12. Juni 2019)

Tja, der acer wird nicht besser sein.
Ist halt ein TN. 
Was meinst du mit Ghosting, Schlieren oder Doppelkonturen?
Erstere sind bei einem schnellen IPS OK, aber bei VA hast du eines von beidem zu 99%.


----------



## Delanary (13. Juni 2019)

Naja von den Daten her hört sich der Acer schon etwas besser an finde ich.
Der test von Rtings zu dem Dell war auch nicht so positiv. Die haben auch das mit der Ausleuchtung bemängelt.  Dell S2719DGF Review - RTINGS.com
Mit Ghosting habe ich eigentlich beides gemeint.  Für schnelle Shooter ist ja doch TN immer noch am besten. Wurde zumindest mir so gesagt. 
Finde es nur echt komisch dass man im ganzen Internet nichts zu dem Acer Nitro XF272UP findet.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Juni 2019)

Welche Daten meinst du genau?


----------



## Delanary (14. Juni 2019)

Höherer Farbraum und unterstützt theoretisch auch HDR400, auch wenn das wahrscheinlich eh nichts bringt.  Qualität und Support ist wahrscheinlich bei Dell besser. 
Aber ich hatte den Dell einmal da und hatte eben auch diesen White Ring of Doom den man auch in dem Video von Rtings sieht und den auch manche andere haben. 
Ich habe jetzt auf jeden Fall mal den Acer Nitro XF272UP bestellt. Wenn du willst kann ich ja dann hier berichten wie ich ihn finde.


----------



## JoM79 (14. Juni 2019)

HDR400 kannst du getrost vergessen, das ist Marketingverarsche.
So einen Ring habe ich bei mir damals nicht gesehen.
Farbraumdaten hast du woher?
Aber probier den ruhig aus, bis auf die üblichen TN Probleme war ich mit dem Dell zufrieden.


----------



## Delanary (15. Juni 2019)

Auf Displayspecifications.com steht der Dell hat 95% bei sRGB, der Acer 90% bei DCI P3. ich dachte das bei dem Acer wäre mehr. Kenn mich da aber auch nicht so gut aus

Er ist jetzt da. Bin bis jetzt ziemlich begeistert von dem Monitor.  Farben sind sehr stark, fast sogar eher zu stark. Die Ausleuchtung ist sehr gleichmäßig.  Freesync funktioniert auch ohne Probleme. Overdrive finde ich "Normal" am besten.  VRB lass ich lieber aus weil ich keine Stroboskop will.
Das Schwarz sieht auch besser aus, als bei dem Dell. Vielleicht habe ich aber auch einfach ein sehr schlechtes Modell des Dell erwischt, weil ich sonst auch viel positives über diesen gehört habe.
Coating ist halt nicht so geil, aber wie in dem anderen post schon geschrieben, gibt es ja nicht wirklich Alternativen. 
Das Weiß finde ich sehr grell, habe die Helligkeit schon bei 0 und bei den Farben "Blue Light" eingestellt um es etwas angenehmer zu machen. Das kann aber auch daran liegen dass ich jahrelang, einen schlechten Monitor mit 24 Zoll und falschen Einstellungen benutzt habe, bei dem das Weiß eher grau war, und ich mich daran gewöhnt habe. 
Weißt du vielleicht ob das irgendein Nachteil bei Acer Monitoren hat den "Ultra-Low Latency" Modus an zu machen?
MfG Delanary


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juni 2019)

Das sind völlig unterschiedliche Farbräume.
RGB ist im Prinzip der "normale" und DCI-P3 für HDR wichtig.

Gibt keinen Nachteil, hab jedenfall noch keinen bemerkt.

zum Weiss:
Viele Monitore sind viel kalt eingestellt.
Dann hast du anstatt den gewünschten 6500K auf einmal zB 8000K, was halt sehr ins Blaue geht.

Würde anstatt low blue light einfach mal die color temp auf User stellen und dann das Blau runter stellen.
Wenn dir die Farben allgemein zu kräftig sind, guck mal ob du die Farbsättigung im OSD einstellen kannst.
Alternativ RGB mal etwas runterstellen, dann wird die Helligkeit auch weniger.


----------



## Delanary (15. Juni 2019)

Habe gerade raus gefunden dass es wohl das gleiche Panel ist, wie in diesem Monitor ist. Nur dass der Acer kalibriert ankam, man Gamma einstellen kann und es einen sRGB Modus gibt. 

YouTube

Der redet ja von 115% sRGB, so kommt mir das auch vor. 
Mit RGB runterstellen meinst du einfach alle drei Farben am Regler runterdrehen?
Danke für den Tipp schonmal.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juni 2019)

Das Panel ist bei fast allen ähnlich oder gleich.
Die 115% gibts nur mit Quantum Dots, müsste man mal messen.

Genau, alle drei Regler.
Ansonsten einfach mal nen Colorimeter leihen und mit Displaycal nachmessen.


----------



## Delanary (15. Juni 2019)

Danke für die Hilfe, sieht schon angenehmer aus. Habe leider keine Möglichkeit irgendwo kurz ein  Colorimeter aus zu leihen.


----------

